# First glass tank build



## Tirral86 (May 8, 2018)

Hi, I'm looking for some advice on building my own aquarium.
I currently have a fluval edge and love the look of it, however it's a right hassle to do any maintenance on it.

I'm thinking of building my own larger tank.
1000mm(L) x 300mm(H) x 450mm(W)

I'm thinking 8mm glass for the top sides front and back but using 10mm glass on the bottom.

Do I need that thickness glass or could I get away with thinner glass?

The tank will be on a plinth like the original fluval edge but with less over hang (40-50mm)

Many more questions to come. And hopefully lots of pictures of the build as it progresses.

Thanks Tirral


----------



## imusuallyuseless (Dec 28, 2005)

Not sure what increments your glass is available in over there but a basic conversion would suggest 7mm would be sufficient as I'm assuming there isn't 6.35 available


----------

